# Link with my Snow Plow site & BOOST your spot on GOOGLE's search engine



## soma56 (Oct 7, 2008)

One thing I've studied lately about SEO (search engine optimization) is that if you can exchange links with related business that it will greatly help with your rankings. It's not that my cleaning services website (http://www.gpmenterprises.com) based out of Toronto, Ontario will give you direct business through links on the other side of North America - it's about the background bots & spiders indexing your web pages by Google seeing that our sites linked to related content. Google likes that and rewards websites well for it by placing them higher in the search ranks. This translates into more website hits.

Related content is key (i.e. snow plow service page) and it does matter where your business is in North America as long as we're related - the results will be positive for your web rankings. I'm the webmaster and the owner is my good friend. Have a look at the site: (http://www.gpmenterprises.com) and let me know if you're interested. Email: [email protected]

We're looking for linking to websites that do the following:

Eaves Cleaning
Window Cleaning
Eaves Repair
Snow Removal
Lawn Care
Pressure Washing
Christmas Lights Installation

I'm only interested in professional people in the same industry and this is WIN/WIN for everyone


----------



## soma56 (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't there anyone interested in exchanging links with this Snow Removal Website??


----------

